# Online Roleplaying Chat



## Daos (Jan 29, 2003)

I run a roleplaying dungeons and dragon chat online.  It's called Lost Souls and is found at www.amtar.net

It's based on a world of my own creation, Amtar, and has an extensive guide to explain the races, classes and everything you need to know about what Amtar is and how it works.

It's built on 2E rules and mostly freeform, but people can make 3E characters if they want (but they must still conform to Lost Soul rules.)

We're kind of new (only two months old), so we could use more people.  Feel free to come by, and if you have any questions, just ask me (my email and AIM name is all over the site).

And tell 'em Daos sent you.

~Daos


----------

